# CSS Dateien parsen



## ZodiacXP (19. Juli 2010)

Hi.

Im Moment versuche ich alle Anfragen nach .css-Dateien abzufangen, leider ohne Erfolg. Dies soll ermöglicht werden:

Auf temporäre CSS-Datei verweisen
Wenn temporäre Datei nicht (mehr) existiert auf css.php verweisen (css.php soll erfahren welche .css-Datei gefordert war)

Das habe ich versucht durch .htaccess zu lösen:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^(.*)\.css$ Css/$1.css [L,NE]
```

(bis hier OK - dann die Css/.htaccess)

```
RewriteEngine Off
ErrorDocument 404 css.php
```

Hier kommt quatsch. Statt die php auszuführen wird der Dateiname angezeigt.
Wie macht man es richtig?


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juli 2010)

Moin,

probiers mal so herum:


```
<FilesMatch "\.css$"> 
  ErrorDocument 404 /css.php
</FilesMatch>

RewriteEngine	on
RewriteRule ([^/]+)\.css$ Css/$1.css [L,NS]
```


----------



## ZodiacXP (19. Juli 2010)

Natürlich, so klappt es. Danke!

Letztes Problem ist noch die Pfadangabe zu der css.php, welche relativ zur .htaccess seien soll:

```
ErrorDocument 404 ./css.php
```

So etwas geht leider nicht, wäre aber von Vorteil für den Endbenutzer, da dieser beim Verschieben / Kopieren seiner Seite in andere Ordner überall rumfrickeln muss.

Ist meine Variante überhaupt von Seiten der Performance vertretbar?

Es soll auf diese Weise eine kleinere (minimale) CSS ausgegeben werden, während irgendwo dessen für Menschen lesbares Pendant existiert.

Genau das habe ich auch mit .SVG-Dateien vor, wobei hier vor .png und .svg eine Browserweiche kommt.


----------

